# My laptop will no longer charge, even though my charger's plugged in? HELP?



## notcompwhizz (Aug 4, 2011)

*A few days ago I was using my laptop (Advent 5712, exactly 2 years old), and then it said it wasn't charging, despite the fact that the charger was on and plugged in. Then it said it was charging, then wasn't changing etc until a while later when it just stopped charging. The light was still on on the charger, but the light that indicates the battery is being charged on the laptop was no longer on. So obviously, my battery (and therefore my laptop) is now out of power as i am unable to charge it. I replaced the charger with a new one, but my battery is still not charging? 
Could this mean I need a new battery because i know the Advent battery's are known to be of poor quality, or is it something faulty internally like the motherboard? PLEASE HELP ME!
*


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

The laptop should still run without the battery plugged in. You should be able to remove the battery and run it off the charger alone. 

Did you by chance get a factory replacement charger or one of the "universal" ones? (The universal ones don't always work well)


Most laptops have a light that comes on when plugged in.(Even when its turned off) If yours has the light and its not lit up when plugged in, then you have a problem with the charging cord or the DC power jack that the laptop plugs into.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If the laptop operates on the AC adapter then you know the adapter is working properly and that at least _some _of the charging circuit circuitry is OK.

Batteries have a limited lifespan; unfortunately, replacement batteries are somewhat expensive ($75 for your laptop).

Advent 5712 laptop battery - ADVENT batteries - Li-ion Advent 5712 laptop batteries

If the AC adapter is good and a replacement battery does not charge then there is a problem with the charging circuit. If this circuit is modular a repair company should be able to replace it, though the cost to do so may be a couple hundred dollars or more.

If a component in the charging circuit is defective and it not modular then the motherboard will have to be replaced, as even if you could find an electronics technician capable of isolating and repairing the problem the cost of repairs would exceed the cost of the unit.

It might not be worth the cost and effort to replace a motherboard on a two-year-old laptop. Personally, if the computer operates on the AC adapter and a new battery doesn't solve the issue I'd just relegate myself to using my laptop as a desktop until I could afford to buy a new laptop.

You can see the charging circuit of a laptop motherboard here:

http://mosaic.cnfolio.com/uploads/M528Coursework2009B101/xo-motherbaord-large.png

A two-year-old laptop may not be worth repairing.


----------



## notcompwhizz (Aug 4, 2011)

It's weird because i just tried to charge it again and it appears that if the charger lead/laptop is in a certain position, then it charges. However, if i slightly move it it stops charging? Could this be a faulty or damaged jack in the laptop? it can't be the charger because i have tried different ones. And the laptop will not work with just the AC adapter in, it only works with the battery AND AC adapter in?
I don't think it's a universal charger and I have found a replacement battery on offer for just £25.


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

If you wiggle the end of the cord that plugs into the jack, does it charge? I would say its probably the jack or the battery then since you've tried more than one power cord. The jacks are usally soldered onto the board. They are cheap to replace generally if you do it yourself but you have to be comfortable dissassembling your machine. It would probably be pricey to take it to a shop though and may or may not be worth it on a two year old machine.

Here's a picture of a generic jack.
http://www.xtreme-technology.com/picts/power-jack.jpg


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

YouTube has several videos on laptop repair. Here is an example of a DC jack (it's actually DC input though many call it AC because it comes from the AC adapter) repair.

‪Dell Latitude Inspiron DC Power Jack tip replacement repair‬‏ - YouTube


----------

